
A Better Way to Learn Programming? Notes on the Odin Project - iamjeff
http://everydayutilitarian.com/essays/notes-on-the-odin-project/
======
iamjeff
A detailed guide on how to pace yourself while learning how to write software
code from open source material. TLDR: A learning path for the autodidact

